
Rewarding Disobedience - triplesec
https://medium.com/mit-media-lab/rewarding-disobedience-ae194d9f0785#.uhmzpb5k3
======
triplesec
TL;DR, though it's pretty short: MIT's Joi Ito announces a new prize to
encourage creative, constructive social disobedience.

